# Sharing a Kindle



## eviltwin (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm hoping someone here may know the answer to this.  I bought my boyfriend a Kindle as a gift however he doesn't get to use it too much because I always have it. I can't stop using it.  If I end up buying another kindle for him to use - does anyone know if I will be able to send the same book to both Kindles?  I'm trying to come up with some sort of solution to the dilemma that I created.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

eviltwin said:


> I'm hoping someone here may know the answer to this. I bought my boyfriend a Kindle as a gift however he doesn't get to use it too much because I always have it. I can't stop using it. If I end up buying another kindle for him to use - does anyone know if I will be able to send the same book to both Kindles? I'm trying to come up with some sort of solution to the dilemma that I created.


Welcome to KindleBoards!

Yes, you can have the book on up to 6 Kindles registered to the same account. Let us know if you get one for yourself.


----------



## newfers (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm, I have a follow-up question... my wife just bought a Kindle 2, and we would like to share books (since I also have a K2), but will everything we download automatically appear on each other's Kindle, if we share an account? Some items we will want to share, but others we'll just want for ourselves (we don't have exactly the same tastes, in other words!)


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

When you order, you can specify which Kindle to send the book to (just below the one click button. Do it before you click on one click). Then you can go to your media library and send it to the other Kindle too if you wish.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards. I posted this on another thread and thought it might help.


----------



## pdhenry (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, a corollary...

My department at work buys managment books from time to time. They're willing to buy me a Kindle version instead of a paper copy if we can find a feasible way.

Is there any way for someone else to register my Kindle on their Amazon account (keeping it registered to my account) so they can buy a book and have it sent to my Kindle?

From what I know the answer is no but you folks have more experience with these things at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> Is there any way for someone else to register my Kindle on their Amazon account (keeping it registered to my account) so they can buy a book and have it sent to my Kindle?


Yes, you can do this. You deregister it from yours, register it to theirs, buy and download the book, then de-register it from theirs and re-register it to yours.

Only you can decide if it is worth the effort.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> OK, a corollary...
> 
> My department at work buys managment books from time to time. They're willing to buy me a Kindle version instead of a paper copy if we can find a feasible way.
> 
> ...


The easiest way would be for them to give you an Amazon gift certificate in the amount of the book. If they're concerned you wouldn't actually buy the book, you can send them a copy of the confirmation e-mail. It's a lot simpler than de- and re-registering. Or you could buy the book & send them the e-mail confirmation & they could reimburse you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello eviltwin, newfers and pdhenry!! Welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with meemo. . . . that's going to be the easier way to do it.  Or, similarly, you just buy it and put in for reimbursement by whatever mechanism your company has.

Ann


----------

